# 2015 U.S. Diversity Visa Lottery: October 1-November 2, 2013



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The U.S. Department of State has announced that the 2015 Diversity Visa Lottery will be open for applications from October 1 to November 2, 2013. Details are available at their Web site.

Please note that there is no charge to submit an entry form through the official U.S. government Web site. See the fraud notice at the Web site above for more information.

The U.S. Department of State will NOT contact you to notify you of the results of the lottery. You must check the Web site when the lottery results become available to determine whether you were selected.

If you are selected, you must follow some more steps within a certain schedule to obtain an immigrant visa to the U.S. There are certain firm requirements you have to meet. In previous years' lotteries applicants had about a 1% to 2% chance of being selected. Far less than half of those who "won" the lottery then were able to meet all the requirements and move to the United States. Please review the requirements carefully to make sure you are prepared to act if you are fortunate to be selected in the lottery. Also, you should carefully follow all instructions and answer all questions truthfully.

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

For DV-2015, natives of the following countries are not eligible to apply, because more than 50,000 natives of these countries immigrated to the United States in the previous five years:
Bangladesh, Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Nigeria, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, and Vietnam.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi gents,

I want to apply through the DV-2015 but I am confused about the following question:

5 - Country Where You Were Born: (KSA - in my case)

6 - Country of Eligibility for the DV Program: (????)

Yes: ?? 

No: ?? 

In my Case, I was born in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) but I hold Jordanian Nationality (Jordan), so how should I fill Question No. 6 exactly.

Appreciate your kind response if possible.

Regards,

Sab


----------



## achab (May 31, 2014)

For the Country of Eligibility, if you are single, put Saudi Arabia.

If you are married to a person from Oceania, Africa (other than Egypt, Ethiopia, Ghana), or Europe (other than Ukraine and Uzbekistan), put your spouse's country.

If you are not married to a person from the above countries, put Saudi Arabia.

If you are married, don't forget to double your chances of winning by having your spouse apply too.


Abdenour


----------

